

Nintendo won't allow gay characters in life simulator game - anigbrowl
http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2014/05/07/nintendo-wont-allow-gamers-to-play-as-gay-characters-in-life-simulator-game/?intcmp=latestnews

======
ericdenver
What's the point of adding those freaky characters ??

